# Don`t put Christmas lights on a Palm tree??



## kburra (Dec 3, 2013)

Say no more!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Classy.  :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Dec 3, 2013)

mg:      :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

:banana:


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2013)

I have _eight_ of these palms by my swimming pool.. no decorating ever ... 
have lights floating on the pool instead, and they light up the palms at night .. nice,  and easy.


----------



## TICA (Dec 5, 2013)

I wish I had palm trees.  I'd certainly put lights on them - the neighbors would get a kick out of it.   I would do it!!!!


----------



## Casper (Dec 5, 2013)

_*Bonnie and TICA......did you have a good look at that pic???:wtf:

Good one kburra.....:lofl:*_


----------



## TICA (Dec 6, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*Bonnie and TICA......did you have a good look at that pic???:wtf:
> 
> Good one kburra.....:lofl:*_



I did look - that's exactly why I would do it.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2013)

Casper said:


> _*Bonnie and TICA......did you have a good look at that pic???:wtf:
> 
> Good one kburra.....:lofl:*_



Yes I did look too - that's why I *wouldn't* do it.  ...lol


----------



## That Guy (Dec 6, 2013)

Does it cause hairy palms???


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 6, 2013)

Only thing missing on that palm tree are jingle b(a)ells!


----------



## Anne (Dec 6, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> Only thing missing on that palm tree are jingle b(a)ells!



Those would be the presents at the bottom of the tree.......


​(sorry)


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 6, 2013)

(Don't apologize. ):lofl:


----------

